
The Magic Room: Smart Playroom for Children with Autism, ADHD, and Down Syndrome - martinezm
https://publications.computer.org/pervasive-computing/2018/04/24/magic-room-smart-space-autism-adhd-ndd/
======
chipuni
Fifty BILLION people worldwide who suffer from neurodevelopmental disorders?

BILLION?

